# SKYRIM stürzt im intro ab...MEINE LÖSUNG...



## belphe (8. März 2012)

*SKYRIM stürzt im intro ab...MEINE LÖSUNG...*

habe mir gestern das spiel gekauft und hatte leider auch das problem, das bei mir das spiel nach ca. 10 sek, im intro abstürzt.

habe mir einiges erlesen per google, kam aber nich wirklich weiter.

heute war es eigentlich ganz einfach.

im launcher auf optionen und bei antialaising auf den wert 2 gestellt. dann habe ich noch das hd-texture-pack deaktiviert, was ich mir runter.geladen hatte.
ist auch unter optionen im launcher zu finden.

hab jetzt ca. 2 stunden spielen können ohne crash...

ich hoffe ich kann noch einigen hiermit helfen, da es doch sehr ärgerlich ist, wenn ein game einfach nicht laufen will.

alle anderen tips haben bei mir jedenfalls nicht funktioniert, siehe soundeinstellungen, 4GB-Mod, etc...

werde an den grafikeinstellungen noch etwas herum-experimentieren.

aber im moment läufts und das game macht richtig bock.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

nett, dass Du dich extra für den Tipp anmeldest


----------

